# Sliding ragtop install in or near Dallas TX



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

Need to install a 40x55 sliding ragtop on my 93 town car. I ordered the kit from slidingragtops.com. *American sunroof *will not do it because they only install their own products. I found one place in Arlington called *SMG sunroofs*, they will do it for $450. Seems steep since it should only be a 3-4 hour job. At least that's what I'm told. Anyone know where else I can go to have mine installed. I want a good quality install, so if SMG is good, then I'll go with them, just want to know if anyone else knows of another place I can go to. I've looked all over the net and cannot find any other sunroof shops or custom body places. I also tried *Frost customs *here in dallas, but they don't do ragtops. Any help would be appreciated.

P.S. I was told that I could do it myself, but I do not have the cutting tools for this job, and frankly, a little too nervous about cutting a big hole in my roof myself.


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

I install my own now but my first one I had installed at an upholstery shop.


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

On a scale of 1-10, 10 being extremely difficult... how would you rate installation? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Richardtx said:


> On a scale of 1-10, 10 being extremely difficult... how would you rate installation? Thanks for the reply.


It's easy man,check the last few posts in my thread,it literally takes a good afternoon to install.Just measure numerous times to make sure you got it in the right spot,drop your headliner so you can see braces and shit for positioning.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-project-rides/277098-1995-bigbody.html


----------



## DeeLoc (Feb 15, 2003)

i'll cut it open for you if you bring it to cali...


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok cool man, I appreciate the motiviation. Dunno, I may go for it, but now I just have to find someone who has the tools and the time. Are there any special tools beside a cutting wheel, saw, regular hand tools, etc.?


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

Wish I could homie. LOL! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Richardtx said:


> Ok cool man, I appreciate the motiviation. Dunno, I may go for it, but now I just have to find someone who has the tools and the time. Are there any special tools beside a cutting wheel, saw, regular hand tools, etc.?


Did you read my post?
Click on link?:around:
The major things you need are a jig saw and a drill...... I swear to fuck,try and help people on here and they're too stupid to read,hell I posted step by step pictures there.:banghead:
The kit you bought has step by step instructions included,they are also on thier website,SEE LINK BELOW<CLICKY CLICKY MOUSE,they just don't include someone to hold your hand........maybe you need to bring it to a shop.
http://www.slidingragtops.com/Universal-Sliding-Ragtops-Instructions.html


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

check with Caddy's customs down in desoto


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

lowdeville said:


> Did you read my post?
> Click on link?:around:
> The major things you need are a jig saw and a drill...... I swear to fuck,try and help people on here and they're too stupid to read,hell I posted step by step pictures there.:banghead:
> The kit you bought has step by step instructions included,they are also on thier website,SEE LINK BELOW<CLICKY CLICKY MOUSE,they just don't include someone to hold your hand........maybe you need to bring it to a shop.
> http://www.slidingragtops.com/Universal-Sliding-Ragtops-Instructions.html



Know what man, never mind, I don't need assholes replying to this post. Only mature grown folks need to have access to make posts. Take that link and clicky clicky up your ass.


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

regal ryda said:


> check with Caddy's customs down in desoto


Thanks homie, I like your motto, "YOU CAN HAVE THE BADDEST CAR OUT THERE...BUT IT DOESNT MATTER IF YOU HAVE A SHITTY ATTITUDE" , it's true as hell bro. 

Thanks again, I'll check them out.


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

90towncar said:


> I install my own now but my first one I had installed at an upholstery shop.


Did you ever have any body flex issues on your car? Mine only has stress points, but I'm being told my whole chassis will buckle when i three wheel if I cut a whole in the roof.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

u might wanna try the old hack shack on 635 and centervillie they do alot of shit of that style havent heard nothin bad on there craftsmanship or pricing its prolly worth hittin up its not caled hack shack n e more tho but same spot


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

chris g said:


> u might wanna try the old hack shack on 635 and centervillie they do alot of shit of that style havent heard nothin bad on there craftsmanship or pricing its prolly worth hittin up its not caled hack shack n e more tho but same spot


Appreciate that homie!! I actually found a place and got it installed already. But I'll keep these guys on my list just in case. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, its installed. Went smoothly and looks great. I'll post pics later !!


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

Richardtx said:


> :thumbsup:


Hell yeah.. :thumbsup: Never had an issue with mine...


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

What happen to the pics


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

playboi13 said:


> What happen to the pics


Oops sorry mane. :facepalm:


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## Richardtx (Mar 5, 2008)

maximus63 said:


> Looks good :thumbsup:


Thanks!!


----------



## Escaladeon30s (Aug 20, 2011)

How much did they charge you to install it?


----------

